# Solved: Contacts Disappeared



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

I have an iPad 3 32GB. V 8.1.2
My contacts suddenly disappeared. When I shut my iPad down and turn on again and open Contacts I can see my contacts for a millisecond then they disappear. Any ideas what is happening?


----------



## granthillsSA (May 21, 2012)

Hi there

First make sure that your contacts are set to sync with iCloud.
On the Ipad, goto settings and iCloud. Make sure that the contacts is switched on for syncing.

If it is set to sync then Log into www.icloud.com from a PC and click on contacts. Are they appearing there? If so then good. This means the contacts can just be downloaded again from there.

Goto iCloud in settings. Click sign out then restart the tablet.
Now switch it on and sign into icloud again.

Hope this helps
Grant


----------



## ebony (Aug 27, 2001)

Thanks for the reply but something strange happened. I decided to fill out my contacts one at a time. I filled the first out and poof all the others appeared. Could not figure it out.


----------

